# [GAME]Upset the Fruit Basket



## jumpmanjay (Jun 7, 2012)

Mod Type:: Application

Difficulty:: Easy

Mod Base:: Other

Mod Status:: Stable

Apply In:: Other (See Description)

Requires Root:: No

Source:: 
So I finished dev on the android game I have been working on. The game was reviewed on android central on Sunday and reception has been good so far. The game is like Tetris Attack or Panel de Pon, but with touch input. Simple little time-waster game that can be pretty addictive. There are a few different single player modes as well as a split-screen 2p mode (ideal for tablets).

paid version (99 cents)

free version


----------

